# Boats are Slacking



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Where are all the cobia reports? I see lots of cobia from the piers, but very few from boats.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Went 1 for 2 today on the Long Weekend. Saw a pair. Caught the bigger of the 2. 83.3lbs


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

dsaito said:


> Went 1 for 2 today on the Long Weekend. Saw a pair. Caught the bigger of the 2. 83.3lbs


Nice Fish....


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

We were happy with it. Hopefully we'll catch one about 10lbs bigger. I doubt it will hold up for too long


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

A lot of people have some big $$ invested in cobia season, be shooting theirselves in the foot to let everyone know their business, believe me, they ain't slacking.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

One pier, 200 witnesses. 200 boats........not talking much.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

4' seas and overcast skies don't help but they have been out there the last couple days.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

They might not be here in big numbers yet. We had an extremely cold winter. I think that's it. Because if they were catching monsters you would know it unless they are purposely trying to hide it from the public. We all know how sneaky fisherman are , not to let others know we found to hot spot, or else every bass boat and ski boat would be out there on the next smooth day looking for ling.


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

Went Saturday ins PCola and got blasted with rain. Really hard to see as our tower is only about 8-9ft. Then we just anchored threw live pin fish out and chummed the water for about an hour. Caught a really nice buzz though


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Put this one on the deck Staurday afternoon. Most of the fight was in the rain with little to no visibility.


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Right after we hooked up when the rain began


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------

